# Medina, OH - Lexi, Sable Likes Kids/DOgs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

Lexi is a stray from Valley City on Muntz Road. Her finders stated she is good with children, and other dogs. She is wearing a collar with no tags and is not Micro Chipped

Medina Co AS


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This dog looks like a Black and Tan dog to me, not a Sable.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14218335

Anyone local that can pull and temp foster her?


----------



## RvUsa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here, and just picked up our puppy on Sunday. We have fostered thru angels for animals, near here, but how do you foster with some of the gorgeous dogs you see on here? We are only about 45 minutes from medina oh! Let me know, if it is something we can do, and I can talk my wife into it, I may be able to help temporarily!

John


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

We are always looking for people to pull dogs from shelters, temporarily foster them until transport is arranged and to help transport them. 

I would love to help this girl, please talk to your wife. If she agrees I will call the shelter and make arrangements.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't ever want to get in the way of a dog in need, but if I had a new puppy I would be REALLY careful bringing in a shelter dog. 

I sent as a PM, but wanted to make sure that people saw this as a general idea-I am pretty sure that I am not overly nervous about this????? I think it's a really new baby puppy. 

And bumping a pretty girl...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9This dog looks like a Black and Tan dog to me, not a Sable.


argee


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Lexi was ADOPTED


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is great news!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: XiraLexi was ADOPTED


AWESOME!!


----------

